# Input Device Failure



## coffeelove (May 22, 2009)

I am using a USB Microsoft Mouse which refuses to work unless I put both dbus_enable="YES" & hald_enable="YES" into /etc/r.conf
But my Logitech Keyboard (generic) refuses to acknowledge that I'm hitting any keys other than vowels if these are enabled.

Any ideas on how to get around this?


----------



## fronclynne (May 22, 2009)

_caue!_  I am no fan of HAL (especially after what it did to Dr. Bowman).

I do:

Build xorg-server without hal
shout angrily at linux nerds being allowed to write for xorg
 put 
	
	



```
Section "ServerLayout"
. . .
  Option "AllowEmptyInput" "False"
EndSection
```
 in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
curse the ancestors of hal developers for their sticking their camelly noses in the xorg tent
actually, more cursing

You'll probably have to make sure that the "InputDevice" sections reflect reality, too.

HTH.


----------



## SirDice (May 22, 2009)

You need hal and dbus anyway if you use Gnome, Xfce or KDE. Might as well have Xorg use it too.


----------

